# Android Market vs. Amazon App Store



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

So for those who publish apps in both, Where are you seeing most of your volume/sales come from?


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm curious about this myself actually. A friend put my app in the Market for me (I don't have an account) but I haven't used Amazon appstore. Wish it could be officially used outside the US though, that's the main downer.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

From what I hear, the Amazon Appstore is a joke unless you get your app to be the free app of the day, which it then only brings in money on that one day. Overall, the Amazon Appstore has really hurt for-money Android devs because people are much less likely to buy an app while waiting to see if it pops up for free.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> From what I hear, the Amazon Appstore is a joke unless you get your app to be the free app of the day, which it then only brings in money on that one day. Overall, the Amazon Appstore has really hurt for-money Android devs because people are much less likely to buy an app while waiting to see if it pops up for free.


That and you will notice their "free app of the day" are apps that rise to popularity through the regular android market. Amazon uses the App of the Day gimmick to entice you into buying it there...


----------



## baldmike (Jul 18, 2011)

A lot of the apps on Amazon are not current either. For example. Juice Defender Plus is being sold on Amazon as version 3.4.4. I believe the current version is 3.5.6. Of course I didn't find this out until after I purchased it from Amazon, although it was off a gift card I won. Anyway, I contacted Latedroid (JD dev) and they said they sent the current version to Amazon, but Amazon hasn't got around to testing it yet, and don't know when they will... Hell, by the time they do test it, there may be a newer version. Unless it's a free app, or the app of the day, I'll make my purchases from the Android Market from now on.


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

baldmike said:


> A lot of the apps on Amazon are not current either. For example. Juice Defender Plus is being sold on Amazon as version 3.4.4. I believe the current version is 3.5.6. Of course I didn't find this out until after I purchased it from Amazon, although it was off a gift card I won. Anyway, I contacted Latedroid (JD dev) and they said they sent the current version to Amazon, but Amazon hasn't got around to testing it yet, and don't know when they will... Hell, by the time they do test it, there may be a newer version. Unless it's a free app, or the app of the day, I'll make my purchases from the Android Market from now on.


I've noticed this with most apps coming from the Amazon App Store....there updating process is as bad as some of the worst phone companies and updates to android...


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

what gets me is my market can't tell difference between amazon and Google so my Google market tries to update those apps and they fail and just sit in my update window

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

moosc said:


> what gets me is my market can't tell difference between amazon and Google so my Google market tries to update those apps and they fail and just sit in my update window
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That would probably be TiBu causing this based on your settings tying the Amazon apps to to the Market.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

Interesting...

Amazon App of the day


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

The lack of updates killed Amazon for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

And the fact that they really sling it at the Devs when they give away their apps made me quit using it. Apparently the Devs can't set the price of their app and when its featured as the free app of the day. They devs doesn't get a dime for it. Did something reading from some of the Devs who's apps were the app of the day. Since then I just cannot in good faith use it. I will gladly pay the two or three dollars in most cases for an app. At least then I know the cash goes to the developer of that app.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm annoyed that some of the apps I have got are not getting updated nearly as quickly in Amazon. Supposedly it takes an additional 3-6 weeks to get an update to show in Amazon vs the market. I have bought one app in the Amazon Appstore because it was cheaper than the Android Market. I probably won't do that again.

Most of the Amazon free apps lately haven't even interested me. I've downloaded maybe 1 in the last month.


----------



## javaman (Aug 2, 2011)

"Aoenone said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Amazon App of the day


Good find! I don't use it because everything is outdated.


----------



## ladyjhova0928 (Sep 8, 2011)

I noticed the same thing and no longer use Amazon app store either. I like having all if my apps in one place. When using Titanium to restore Amazon apps they would always force close. Most of the apps I got from there were games I had to start angry birds over again lol....I will stick to the Market for now

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

"Aoenone said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Amazon App of the day


Wow I had no idea this was going on. Thank you


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I read his blog a while back and that is what made me uninstall it. Then I found they did it again when none of the apps I had downloaded from amazon, free or paid, would work any longer. They all needed the app store to work. So I uninstalled them all and went and bought the ones I really liked from the android market. Since then between me and my wife we have spent probably 50-100 dollars on apps from the market and feel great knowing the money is going to the actual developers.


----------



## Yeahha (Jul 28, 2011)

I still use Amazon for the free app. I have read about shifty jelly and heard an interview on a podcast. While yes the original agreement doesn't seem to correctly clarify the amount the dev is to receive for a free app of the day promo however the discourse between Amazon and the dev prior to the promo did. For the free app the dev has decided to accept the risk that their app may saturate the market and not lead to additional revenue immediately. The free app of the day gimmick is something the dev can opt out of and IMO shifty jelly was in the wrong for pulling the app from Amazon and telling users (both the ones who paid for it and the ones who got it for free) if you want updates buy it in the android market. Really unless you are looking for exposure or a large dev then the free app promo is something you should opt out of but I do not feel I shouldn't download the apps because the dev has chosen to give it out for free.

Towards the OP I have only purchased my apps from the market or the dev directly.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

i started using/testing the amazon store the day out came out, wasn't to impressed with it. still after all this time there still isn't an option to uninstall an app completely, updates seem to take longer or i need to check myself (idk if i turned off notif.), and the initial customer exp. just left a bad feeling

noticed that of the 10 or so free apps i did dl, i only really use 1 or 2. I've just decided to buy them outright, though getting them to work properly with saved data took a little while.

meh, just don't see the need for another 'market' app running or bogging my phone down with dozens of free apps i don't use

(___((_________# ~~~


----------

